# Is this baisc template ok for bulking up



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I weigh around 12,1stone and am around 5'8 with around 14%bf.

I want to do this as healthy as I can which will be easy because the only unhealthy thing I really enjoy is alcohol followed up with a greasy breakfast the next day but I only ever do this like once a month.

I have made 2 basic diet plans because I have started working 1 week on 1 week of so on my working weeks I will be working out in the night rather than after my breakfast

I know this doesnt contain the actual amounts of food I will eat but does it look right ?

the protein what I use has this per scoop,118cals,24.6g protein,Fat: 2.1g

Carbohydrates: 1.8g

working week diet (this isnt a active job)

7.30-8am

breakfast

half cup of oats 1 cup of milk

1 scoop of protein

2 scoops of peanut butter

banana

12-1pm

pasta

tin of tuna

veg probably sweet corn or spinach

4-5pm

1 scoop of protein

orange and plum or any 2 pieces of fruit

7.30pm

pasta or chicken

chicken breast or beef mince

veg

8.30pm workout

9.30

jacket potato

1 tin or half a tin of baked beans (are these unhealthy)

4eggs

veg

11pm

1 scoop of protein made with full fat milk

*non working week*

9-10am

breakfast

half cup of oats 1 cup of milk

1 scoop of protein

2 scoops of peanut butter

banana

12pm workout

1pm

protein drink

2pm

pasta,rice

chicken or mince

veg

5pm

pasta,,jacket potato

tuna

veg

9pm

4 eggs on brown bread

veg

11pm

1 scoop of protein

I will be doing 3 weight lifting days and 2 cardio days on my 2 off days I wont eat carbs with my last meal just veg or fruit with meat

I will also vary the protein to steaks,hamburgers lamb cutlets tins of salmon and mackerel and them boil in the bag kippers.

I just want to know if the basic set up of meals look fine ?


----------

